# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  حكمة اليوم .. !!

## دموع الغصون

مساؤكم / صباحكم 
جوري 

لكل منا حكمة يومن بها ولكن للكثير منا حكم يتخذها منهج ليوميه أو لموقف معين من حياته 
لذلك ستكون هذه المساحة لي ولكم 
لنسجل حكمتنا اليومية 

حكمة اليوم لتكون صالحة لليوم وكل يوم أتمنى أن نرى حكمكم اليومية

----------


## دموع الغصون

14 آيار 2012 
حكمة اليوم 

:
|
:

#1
من لم يشرب من بئر التجربة يعيش في بحور الظلام

----------


## Mr_HelL

الرائعون حقاً .. هم من يشعرون دائماً .... بـ قيمة ما تقدمه ... مهما كان [بسيطاً]...

----------


## &روان&

_يَموت مَن لاّ يَستحِق اّلمَوت ,, عَلى يَدِ مَن لاّ يَستحقُ اّلحياة !_

----------


## محمد العزام

حاول ان تكون لئيما في حياتك ....حكمة انا مؤلفها ...بس حصري لالي

----------


## &روان&

والله كويسة هالحكمة
رح استعيرها منك

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههه
لا ولسى في عندي كمشة حكم رح يعجبوكي

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههه
هاتلك شوي
لانو هيك الحياة بدها حكم من هاد  النوع

----------


## محمد العزام

حاول ان تنهي طيبة قلبك ...وعلمه على قسوة الحياة ومرارتها

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مشكورة دموع على الموضوع .. الله يجزيكِ الخير وينفع فيكِ الجميع

حكمة اعجبتني : 15-5-2010


**لا تشكو للناس جرحا أنت صائبه .. لا يؤلم الجرح إلا من به ألم**
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

استمعت كتير بحكمكم اليومية كلي شوق للمزيد والمزيد 
أشكركم جميعاً

----------


## دموع الغصون

15 آيار 2012 

#2

رافق كل من أراد الخروج من حياتك الي الباب و ودعه بأبتسامه و تأكد من أنك أغلقت الباب جيداا و اذا اردت ان تعــــيش سعــــيدا فــــلا تحــــلل كل شــــئ ... فحيــــنما حلــــلو الالــــماس وجــــدوه فحــــمآ

----------


## محمد العزام

*البياض لا يعني الجمال*

*والسواد لا يعني القباحة*

*فالكفن أبيض ومخيف* *والكعبة سوداء وجميلة* *والإنسان بأخلاقه ليس بمظهره*

----------


## &روان&

حينما يثـــــــــق بـــك أحـــــــد فإيــــآك ثـــــم إيـــــاك أن تغــــدر بـــه ! الأســــد لــم يصبـــح ملكـــاً للغابـــة لأنـــه يـــزأر !! ... ولكن لأنـــه عزيــــز النفس !! لا يقـــع علــى فريســة غيــــره مهمــا كــان جائعــــاً....

----------


## دموع الغصون

16 آيار 2012 
#3
أحياناً أرى الحياة لا تسوى إبتسامة .. ودائماً أرى إبتسامتي تساوي الحياة

----------


## &روان&

لا تتعلم الهجر فأنه مرالمذاق فالشمس عتد مغيبها تحمر من الم الفراق

----------


## (dodo)

الانسان:
يولد باكيا ويعيش شاكيا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*18/ايار/2012
* *ليس السخاء بان تعطينى ما أنا فى حاجة إليه اكثر منك، بل السخاء فى أن تعطينى ما تحتاج إليه اكثر منى.
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
18 آيار 

#4

معظم كوارث الدنيا سببها أننا نقول نعم بسرعة ، ولا نقول لا ببطء*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*20 آيار 

#5

إذا وقفتَ على أرض ٍ مستوية ٍ ومعك مجموعة ٍ من الناس ثم صعدت على حجر فستكون* *المميز** بينهم 
فالتميز والإبداع لا يختصان بزمان ولا مكان ، ولا بأحدٍ دون أحد ، فهما طريقان نهايتهما واحدة ألا وهي* *النجاح*

----------


## محمد العزام

ليس معظم الكوارث ....بل اكثرها باننا نسلم انفسنا لمن لايستحقها

----------


## دموع الغصون

العلم خيمة تظل رؤوس أصحابها من حر شمس الجهل في صحراء الحياة

----------


## محمد العزام

لاتجعل من الكبرياء محط لهفواتك واخطاءك ....بس استثنيه من حياتك

----------


## دموع الغصون

أصحاب العقول العظيمة لديهم أهداف وغايات، أما الآخرون فيكتفون بالأحلام

----------


## دموع الغصون

*promises are made to be kept*

----------


## محمد العزام

لاتتبجح في كلامك مع الاخرين ...ربما ياتيك يوم تتمنى النظرة من عيونهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا بأس :
فكلّ الأشيَاءء . .
الّتي كنت تَعتقد انّك
لا يمكنك موَاصلةة العَيش بدُونها
سَ تعيش بدُونها . .
و سَ تبتسِم !

----------


## دموع الغصون

تقدر الأشجار بِـ ثمارها وليس بجذورها

----------


## دموع الغصون

اتركْ بينكَ وبينَ من تُحبّ مساحةً ، ولا تكنْ مُهتمًا حدَّ الاختناقِ ؛
فـ القفصُ مهما كانَ جميلًا لا يغيّرُ ( حنينَ الطيرِ ) للـ ( حُريّة ) ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا يوجد في الحياة رجل فاشل ، ولكن يوجد رجل بدأ من القاع وبقي فيه

----------


## shams spring

*الوقت كالسيف ان لم تقطعه قطعك*

----------


## totoalharbi

الفاشلون يقولون أن النجاح هو مجرد عملية حظ ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا تنتظر فقدان الشيء لتعرف قيمته

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا تبخل علي نفسك بالاحلام
لتكن أحلامك وأمنيتك وآمالك كلها رنانة
هناك فرق بين الهدف والحلم
فالهدف هو كيف تصل
وأما الحلم أين تريد أن تصل

----------


## دموع الغصون

• كلما كبرت السنبلة انحنت ,,



• وكلما تعمق العالم تواضع ,,

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

علمتنى الحياه انك لن تستطيع ان تمنع طيور الهم ان تحلق فوق راسك ..................ولكنك تستطيع ان تمنعها من العيش فوق راسك

----------


## دموع الغصون

احذر من الشخص الذي لا ينتقم منك، فهو لم يسامحك ولم يسمح لك أن تسامح نفسك.

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لكل شيئ نهاية ......فالدمعة نهايتها بسمة ...........والبسمة نهايتها دمعة ............فالحياة بسمة انتظرهما فى صفحات القدر

----------


## دموع الغصون

"في الحياة دائماً ما تتحقق الأشياء التي نؤمن من داخلنا أنها ستحقق فإن أردنا لشيء أن يتحقق فكل ما علينا هو أن نؤمن بأنه سيتحقق"

----------


## دموع الغصون

"في الحياة دائماً ما تتحقق الأشياء التي نؤمن من داخلنا أنها ستحقق فإن أردنا لشيء أن يتحقق فكل ما علينا هو أن نؤمن بأنه سيتحقق"

----------


## دموع الغصون

*“ من يركع فكرياً ولو لمرة واحدة ينسي كيف يقف ثانيةً ”

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مؤلم أن تعاندنا الحياة
ومؤلم أن تتحدانا الظرووف
ولكن حتما ستركع الحياة لنا
اذا وجدتتنا نبتسم لما تفعله بنا


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

* 


 الحقيقة هي كالنجوم لا تبدو إلا من وراء ظلمة الليل.

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

’’ الصديق كالمعصد ’’

إما أن يأخذك للأعلى ، وإما يسحبك للأسفل 

فاحذر اي مصعد تأخذ

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

المستقبل يملكه الذين يؤمنون بجمال أحلامهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

أغمضوا أعينكم ' بہدوء '
فَ من يحبكم سَ يعود 
فَ أنتم لآ تحتآجون أن تعودوا بكل مرّه 
لتذكروهم بِوجودكم . .

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## الوردة الاردنية

[ .. اذا دعتك قدرتك على ظلم الناس فتذكر قدرة الله عليك ..]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اذا أرهقتك هموم الحياة * ومسك منها عظيم الضرر
وذقت الأمرين حتى بكيت * وضج فؤادك حتى انفجر
وسدت بوجهك كل الدروب * وأوشكت تسقط بين الحفر
ففر إلى الله في لهــــفة * وبث شكواك لــــرب البشر

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الفرح في قلوبنآ لا يرحل
هو فقط قد يغفو قليلآ ليأتي أجمل ツツツ

*

----------


## محمد العزام

لاتنطوي ذكرياتك ولاترحل الا اذا اردت ذلك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ان قليل الحب بالعقل صالح ...................وان كثير الحب بالجهل فاسد

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*سئل فضيلة الشيخ علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله عن أجمل حكمة قرأها في حياته


فـقـال :

لقد قرأت لأكثر من سبعين عاما ، فما وجدت حكمة أجمل من تلك التي رواها ا
بن الجوزي رحمه الله في كتابه ( صيد الخاطر)



حيث يقـــول :


« إن مشقة الطاعة تذهب ويبقى ثــوابـهـــــــا




وإن لذة المعاصي تذهب ويبقى عـقـابــهـــــــا »
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*وأجمل ما تفعله الأماني بنا حين تكون
ريحاً دافعة ومشجعة للعمل والبذل والعطاء 
وعطراً نستنشق منه صفو الحياة وجمالها
لأجل تحقيق ما نصبو ونطمح إليه 




يقول الشاعر :
أعلل النفس بالاّمال أرقبها
ما أضيق العيش لولا " فسحة الأمل "*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

ما ينعكس على تصرفاتنا هو مرآة دواخلنا 
لنحسن تصرفاتنا فهي جزء من دواخلنا 
أما مجتمعنا فثماره تعكس بذورة 
لنحتار البذور الحسنة 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

لاتتجاهل من ينصحك 
ولاتبتعد عمن يبكونك ويعاتبوك في حياتك 
ولاتقرب كثيرا ممن يضحك بوجهك في الضراء

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
المؤمن كالورقة الخضراء لا يسقط مهما هبت العواصف

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
لا تهتم لما يقال عنك ، فأنت تعرف من أنت ..
ولا تقلل من قيمتك فسر الفشل هو [ ارضاء الجميع ] !

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


صِراعُنا عَلى أفْكَارنا غَير الواقِعيَّة ، يُفْقِدُنا وَاقِع حَقِيقَتَنا غَير الحَالِمَة 


*

----------


## &روان&



----------


## دموع الغصون

*



إيـــاك أن تحلــــم إلى الدرجـــة التــي تنســى فيهـــا الواقـع ..

وإياك أن يحاصرك الواقع إلى الدرجة التي تنسى فيها أحلامك !!

محمد الرطيان


*

----------


## رنوش...

_الزمان بطيء جدا لمن ينتظر ...
سريع جدا لمن يخشى ...
طويل جدا لمن يتالم ...
قصير جدا لمن يحتفل ...
لكنه الابدية لمن يحب
_        وليم شكسبير

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

الحُب لا يَموْت ؛

إنه( فقط ) يتجمدُ في مكان ما من القلب والذاكرة .


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

علينا أن نسلكُ طريق لا يسير بهِ البشر كي نتفادى خذلانهم ..!
*

----------


## &روان&

جميل أن يرى الناس فيك جمالآ لم ترآه في نفسك ♥  :Smile:  !

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

سيبقى نور الحق ظاهر رغم كثرة من لا يريدون رؤيته ♥  :Smile:

----------


## &روان&



----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 أﻛﺒﺮ ﻣﻜﺴﺐ ﻟﻠﻤﺮء ﻓﻲ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﻫﻮ ذﻛﺮ اﻵﺧﺮﻳﻦ ﻟﻪ "! ﺑﺎﻟﺨﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻏﻴﺎﺑﻪ
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الأشياء التي لا تستطيع فتحها إلا بكسرها إعلم أنها هزمتك !

----------


## دموع الغصون

الوقوف على قدميك يمنحك مساحة صغيرة في هذا العالم...
لكن الوقوف على مبادئك يمنحك العالم كله

----------


## دموع الغصون

كل أحلامنا ممكن أن تتحقق ان كانت لدينا الشجاعة لمتابعتها...!

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

‫يقآل :

#عندما تحبُك المرأةُ :
فهي تستطيعُ أن تأتيك من ”باريس” لتلبي دعوتك على فنجانِ قهوةٍ في الشام .. !

وحين تنصرفُ بقلبها عنك، فهي أكثرُ كسلاً من أن تناولك “علبة السُكّر” تلك التي تبعدُ عن أصابعها سبعة سنتيمترات .. فقط .. !

----------


## دموع الغصون

ستعلمك الحيآه أن أكبر خطأ يصدر منآ
أن نكون كالكتآب المفتوح يقرأؤنا كل من يقتـرب فآلبعض يستهين بالسطور
والبعض الآخر يسيئ الفهم
والبعض لا يفهم بتاتـاً

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

‫ندَمآ يصدُر مِنك أخطآء ،
فـ/ـ دآئِمًا هُنآك نوعآن مِن [ النآس ] ~
مِنهُم مَن يتذكَر أنك فعلت مِن أجلِهـ آلكثير [ فـ\ـ يحترمَك أنتَ وعيوبك ]
ومِنهُم مَن ينسى كُل شَيء [ و ينسآك ]♥

----------


## دموع الغصون

لو اكتفى الانسان بان يكون سعيدآ لهان الامر ..
ولكنه يريد ان يكون اسعد من سواه وهذا شعور مستحيل .,

----------


## محمد العزام

لاتدع ذنبك يؤثر على غيرك ولاتدع ذتبهم يؤثر على مسار حياتك

----------


## دموع الغصون

من لا يدخلك إلى هيكل أوجاعه لن يُدخلك إلى بيت مودته.

حكمة لِـ جبران

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كــن خفيف الـروح لا خفيف العقل .. و كــن ثقيل الأخـلاق لا ثقيل الدم


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

لا تدعوا عواصف الامس تدمر اشراقة يومكم الجديد ,
لان كل يوم جديد يحمل معه الامل السعادة وحب جديد . .

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الجميـــــــع يريـــــــد العيــــــش فــــــي قمــــــــة الجبـــــل

غــير مدركيـــن أن ســــر السعــــادة تكمــن فــي... تسلقـــــه

*

----------


## محمد العزام

عندما تلقي الحياة باحضانها لك فاستقبلها ولاتدع الماضي يترك اثاره في خاطرك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الحيَاة أخلاقٌ و تعامل ، وَ حسنُ نِيّة وَ كلمةٌ طيِّبة




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



الطُّموحُ .. كنزٌ لا يفنى

سيبقى شعارنا مهما دارَتْ بنا عجلةُ الحياة


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا أحد يحتملُ* جنون المرأة* وغيرتها ، سوى *رَجل* يحبها بصدق

----------


## دموع الغصون

ليس كل سقوط نهايه .... فسقوط المطر أجمل بداية ...‌

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الأسد يمشي وحيدا .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
A book is a garden carried in a pocket !

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



احيانـًا تكون الظلال اكثَر امانـًا من الأشياءِ نفسها !

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

كلمـــــــــا قلنــــــــا: يئسنــــــا.. قالــــت الآمـــــــال: كـــــلّا !

فغــــــــــداً تشـــــرق شمـــــسٌ .. والأمانــــــــي تتجلّــــى !

لـــــــمَ لا نحلُـــــــــم دومـــــاً .. نحــــن بالأحــــلام أحلــــى !
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

علاج "الكسرِ" : "ضمةٌ" ! تعيد للقلب "السكون" بعد "الشدّة" !

----------


## دموع الغصون

أﺻﺤﺎب اﻟﻮﺟﻮه اﻟﻤﺒﺘﺴِﻤﻪ ﻣﺮاﻳﺎ ﻋﺎﻛﺴﻪ ﻟﻠﻨﻘﺎء اﻟﺬي ﻓﻲ !
♡أﻋﻤﺎﻗﻬﻢ

----------


## محمد العزام

إن أعظم الرجال و النساء الذي يحملون أعظم الأفكار يمكن أن يوقفهم أصغر الرجال
و النساء الذي يملكون أصغر العقول ، احمل أفكاراً عظيمة على أية حال

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

*


كل شيء يُنسى إلا الشيء الذي أردنا نسيَانهُ حقاً ..!
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

الدنيا أَقصر من أن نملأها حزنًا ,
وَ أطول من أنْ ننسى فيها ما وضعنا لأجله فيها .
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


إذا أردت أن تعيش في سلام ، فلا تقل ما تعرف
و لا تحكم علي ما لا تعرف 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

لآ يمكنك ان ترى النجوُم إلا في الظلام ،
كذلك هم بعض الآشخاص في حياتنا لآ يظهر معدنهم إلا وُقت الشدهَ

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مَهْمآ مَشَيْتَ مُسْتَقيما ،ً سَتَجِدُ مَنْ يَنْتَقِدُ مَيلآن ظِلكك '

*

----------


## محمد العزام



----------


## siiin

عجبتني فكرة الموضوع جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



افعل ما شئت ؛ فـ كما تدين تدان 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يجب أن نثـــق أننآ مــــــــآ خلــــــــقنآ أبـــدآ : لـ نفـــــــــشل

*

----------


## علاء سماره

كن على طبيعتك ولا تتصنع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



إن القدره علي تحويل الفشل الي النجاح أعظم بكثير من النجاح ذاته 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*




*

----------


## محمد العزام

لا تدع الأشياء الصغيرة تدمر صداقتك الغالية مع الآخرين ، فالصداقة الحقيقة تاج على رؤوس البشر ، لا يدركه إلا سكان الجدران الخالية والقلوب الخاوية.

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
 
مهما تَكونُ الأرضُ بُور.. ارمِ البذور..
ما دُمتَ حياً أنتَ في سَفَرٍ ودُنياك العُبور !

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*لا شيءْ يَعودُ كَالسابَقْ ؛
إحفَظْ هَذهْ العِبَارةْ جيَداً قَبلْ أنْ تكَسِر شَيْئاً جَمِيلاً ... 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اغفر لأعدائك دائماً، فلا شيء يضايقهم أكثر من ذلك. - أوسكار وايلد

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


مَن يُقـاسمك الحُـزن ، لن يسْلبك الفـرح
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بعض النهايات , مُرة كالقَهوة ,

ولكنها تجعلكَ شخصاً مُستيقظاً , مُتنبهاً ....

----------


## صبرة جروب

شكرا ليك على الموضوع والحكمة

----------

